# saxy songs: songs with prominent saxophones



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

Post a song with prominent saxophone/s in it.

One per post, please  so we can keep track.

Kick it off with:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4NDLJow1ZE]Boots Randolph, Yakety Sax[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnH_zwVmiuE]The Average White Band, Pick Up the Pieces[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqeKV2UYq1Q]Quarterflash, Harden My Heart[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDbeqj-1XOo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDbeqj-1XOo[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C070_4ya98Y]Glenn Frey, The Heat Is On[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe not too sexy, but it has a saxophone in it.  Lol.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTn0kBLmoIk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTn0kBLmoIk[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaPTELylZ1s]The Motels, Only the Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/lIJN6WWf3Rg]Pink Floyd Final Cut (6) - The Gunner's Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uEMOeDZsA]Huey Lewis and the News, I Want a New Drug[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7--mbE05A4I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7--mbE05A4I[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9rT2hZwk2k]Richard Marx, Endless Summer Nights[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoC-hX8Ijik"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoC-hX8Ijik[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HUkfKZoEtVQ]GERRY RAFFERTY ...... Bring It All Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nthf9n9IGPk]Candy Dulfer, Lily Was Here[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWQ-6IAS1cc]John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, On the Dark Side[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtwQ7DCWAo]Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band, Dancing In the Dark[/ame]


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Pennywise (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

This is more challenging than the usual music threads.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsuV-D0bmS0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsuV-D0bmS0[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Gee, I don't how I forgot to put this one first.  One of my favorite songs.   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HDdiz8MU8o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HDdiz8MU8o[/ame]


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember when Never Say Never played on underground radio, and how all my buds and I pined for the singer, until video hit the scene and we saw ROMEO VOID in the flesh. Talk about a boner killer, yikes. 

Still, an amazing tune.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdaXhpjHws]Huey Lewis and the News, Heart and Soul[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA9gUspn6gc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA9gUspn6gc[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow!  This one is really lovely and sexy.  Of course it was composed by Carlos Santana, that's why.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRIbuIeTew4[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't go for that, no can do.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Saxophone duel for the win.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QPoBHX82uw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QPoBHX82uw[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGRMhVMkQG0]The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, The Impression That I Get[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNgJBIx-hK8]Dave Matthews Band, Ants Marching[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Sexy sax with sexy Jim!   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNNxeovdN5U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNNxeovdN5U[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEC2oyR8BvI]John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, Tough All Over[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeJDyIkzqKE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeJDyIkzqKE[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtbrwGidqR8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtbrwGidqR8[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBoYZqmcZuc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBoYZqmcZuc[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfthrizXKOM]The Beatles, Lady Madonna[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sByNZekTwCI]The Jets, You Got It All[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXZ3yUZTlrA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXZ3yUZTlrA[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=673E0RyDYOo]Ray Parker Jr., The Other Woman[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Sax towards the end of this song.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oxJDZaLmDg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oxJDZaLmDg[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tI1_KlO6xI]Culture Club, Time (Clock of the Heart)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Q3cp3cp88]The Eurythmics, Missionary Man[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

Hard to believe nobody's mentioned this one yet:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klGIfXJJotc]David Bowie, Blue Jean[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnNIoNUZig]Foreigner, Urgent[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoEPrbdfmT4]INXS, What You Need[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkMKpZlh1Ng]John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band, Tender Years[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogYgHlNnqo]Donald Fagen, I.G.Y.[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

Like we needed another reason to hate Courtney Love!

_"My Springsteen problem is just that saxophones don't belong in rock & roll," she said. "They just don't belong." _

Courtney Love on Bruce Springsteen: 'Saxophones Don't Belong in Rock & Roll' | Rolling Stone


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

konradv said:


> Like we needed another reason to hate Courtney Love!
> 
> _"My Springsteen problem is just that saxophones don't belong in rock & roll," she said. "They just don't belong." _
> 
> Courtney Love on Bruce Springsteen: 'Saxophones Don't Belong in Rock & Roll' | Rolling Stone



What does she know?  She's a drugged out talentless idiot who rode on the coat tails of Kurt Cobain, although I do kind of like her song "Doll Parts."  

But I digress, to stay on topic, I'm posting Saxamaphone for the win!    Get down to the sound of the saxamaphone!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKaYVvWM1_Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKaYVvWM1_Q[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8]Glenn Frey, You Belong To the City[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Aug 10, 2014)

The best of all:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]

The Lyrics:

Here I stand, watching the tide go out
So all alone and blue
Just dreaming dreams of you

I watched your ship as it sailed out to sea
Taking all my dreams
And taking all of me

The sighing of the waves
The wailing of the wind
The tears in my eyes burn
Pleading, "My love, return"

Why, oh, why must I go on like this?
Shall I just be a lonely stranger on the shore?

The sighing of the waves
The wailing of the wind
The tears in my eyes burn
Pleading, "My love, return"

Why, oh, why must I go on like this?
Shall I just be a lonely stranger on the shore?


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

konradv said:


> Like we needed another reason to hate Courtney Love!
> 
> _"My Springsteen problem is just that saxophones don't belong in rock & roll," she said. "They just don't belong." _
> 
> Courtney Love on Bruce Springsteen: 'Saxophones Don't Belong in Rock & Roll' | Rolling Stone



Yeah!!!  Courtney Love!!! 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UX2afsTqFI]The Waitresses, I Know What Boys Like[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

The Professor said:


> The best of all:
> 
> Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube
> 
> ...



Wow!  How beautiful and romantic!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 10, 2014)

Muahahahaha!!! FOOLISH MORTALS! 

YOUR ARROGANT MEDDLING HAS SUMMONED HE WHO SHALL NOT BE NAMED!!! 

COWER IN FEAR BEFORE YOUR EASY LISTENING MELLOW JAZZ DOOOOOOOOMMM!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)

konradv said:


> Like we needed another reason to hate Courtney Love!
> 
> _"My Springsteen problem is just that saxophones don't belong in rock & roll," she said. "They just don't belong." _
> 
> Courtney Love on Bruce Springsteen: 'Saxophones Don't Belong in Rock & Roll' | Rolling Stone


WTF does she know!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Muahahahaha!!! FOOLISH MORTALS!
> 
> YOUR ARROGANT MEDDLING HAS SUMMONED HE WHO SHALL NOT BE NAMED!!!
> 
> ...



  It's the G man!  Oh noes!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Muahahahaha!!! FOOLISH MORTALS!
> ...



Just when you thought Slenderman was the worst these things could get too.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhxF9Qg5mOU]Boy Meets Girl, Waiting For a Star to Fall[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXN6tgE4g_4]Huey Lewis and the News, Back In Time[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)

John Klemmer when he was a screamer, before his more popular stuff like Barefoot Ballet and Touch


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]Eddie Money, Take Me Home Tonight[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SECVGN4Bsgg]Men At Work, Who Can It Be Now?[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf8BoWKeHow]Debbie Gibson, Foolish Beat[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4rT9C5aV5A]Christopher Cross, Arthur's Theme (The Best That You Can Do)[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 10, 2014)

Rocky Balboa wasn't a musician. 

Remember... no sax before a fight.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ow1yz0P84E



saw them do this live back around 71.....


----------



## jambo101 (Aug 10, 2014)

John Mayalls "Death of JB Lenoire" has some nice sax work that kicks in at the 2,20 mark of the video.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYh_pTB8oNk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYh_pTB8oNk[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 10, 2014)

it doesn't get much better than this.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwDq2pQtI9Y]Boots Randolph - unchained melody_ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)

more of the Coasters....


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2014)

here we go  



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6JzxXs_I_M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6JzxXs_I_M[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2014)

This is how I like my sox oops sax....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c80I8PP10U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c80I8PP10U[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

The Professor said:


> The best of all:
> 
> Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube
> 
> ...



great tune... 

but, um... Mr. Acker Bilk was, as usual, playing a clarinet... not a sax...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Like we needed another reason to hate Courtney Love!
> ...



lol... beat me to it with this tune...

's ok... I've got several others on my short list...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Muahahahaha!!! FOOLISH MORTALS!
> ...



quick... give 'em a Snickers... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekOXWmya5hI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekOXWmya5hI[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> it doesn't get much better than this.....
> 
> Boots Randolph - unchained melody_ - YouTube



That is beautiful.  I really like that song anyway, and it sounds great on the saxophone.


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI7CtxlisCk



'nother 'un I was gonna post but got beat to the punch... 

'n also btw one of the first 45's I ever bought... nearly 50 years ago... back when I was 12 years old...


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

Lester Young 1939 ~ Original Lester Leaps In (Take 1) 

Personnel: Count Basie Kansas City Seven
Lester Young - Tenor Sax
Buck Clayton - Trumpet
Dicky Wells - Trombone
Count Basie - Piano
Freddie Green - Guitar
Walter Page - Bass
Jo Jones - Drums


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

'fore I go any further, I jes' wanna say this is a great idea for a thread...

why didn't I think of it...?!


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCoZLDwMamE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCoZLDwMamE[/ame]


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

Kim - Charlie Parker


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol!  We could always shoot him with them too!  I loved that commercial, and I was pissed when they banned it!    I thought it was hilarious!   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn5pxj6BWJw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn5pxj6BWJw[/ame]

And so shart doesn't shart himself, some more smooth jazz.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czCM6ZNwHK8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czCM6ZNwHK8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFlHGP0VAc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFlHGP0VAc[/ame]

eta: wait for it...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

saw Tina in concert 30 years ago...

she was fuckin' awesome performing this tune...

'n btw... I don't usually swing that way... but, swear to god, I coulda gone gay for the sax player... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3IEdllaxc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3IEdllaxc[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCoZLDwMamE




Lord mercy!...... love that tune. ^^^



another   sexy saxy version,with Boots Randolph ... 

"So Rare"


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmBLDGMun4E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmBLDGMun4E[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

skye said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCoZLDwMamE
> ...



oh yeah... Boots kicked ass...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

a coupla versions of Dexter's take on "Round Midnight"...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SYpUykbflU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SYpUykbflU[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4nVDKeVxok"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4nVDKeVxok[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

one of my favorite tunes from the Summer of '74...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_dPmZJdyWI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_dPmZJdyWI[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> 'fore I go any further, I jes' wanna say this is a great idea for a thread...
> 
> why didn't I think of it...?!



Thanks.

And an official, hearty "thank you" to you and everybody else who's so far contributed to it. 

I wanna throw Chaka Khan's "I Feel For You" single into the mix, but the instrumental solo in that sounds more like it's done on a(n) _harmonica_, to me.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f16Fw_K45s]Billy Ocean, Caribbean Queen[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

'nother sweet tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub72eylahJg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub72eylahJg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

loved these guys 40 years ago...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoRLIJJSG4o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoRLIJJSG4o[/ame]

eta: what other top-40 band had a sax player in their lineup...?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Good ol' Kenny Loggins.

And in this particular case, good ol' _David Sanborn_:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGBLh2iqsZw]Kenny Loggins, Heart To Heart[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

'k... the guy on sax gets a li'l bit lost behind the brass...

but I'm postin' this anyhow...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Hard to believe no one's mentioned _this 'un_ yet:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUltrX-ICew]"Night Court" theme song[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Wait 'til 1:07 in this track, and you'll hear some _bigtime_ sax:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roHYXrLhmHc]"Barney Miller" theme song[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5DnqW3F57E]"Sanford and Son" theme song (a.k.a. Quincy Jones' "The Streetbeater")[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Hard to believe no one's mentioned _this 'un_ yet:
> 
> "Night Court" theme song



lol... 

you wanna talk about long-ago TV theme tunes...?

I remember this from waaaay fuckin' long time ago...

from back when I was 5 years old... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK-b5PLhrEI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK-b5PLhrEI[/ame]


eta: prolly mebbe before you were born...


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-mi0r0LpXo]"Cheers" theme song[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe no one's mentioned _this 'un_ yet:
> ...





I've no doubt that you remember _this_ gem, too, then:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPc7MRm4Y8]"The Pink Panther" theme song[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

'nother fav TV theme tune of mine from back then... that lets the sax briefly have a turn...


eta: eh fuck... I fucked up the link... 'n now I can't remember what I posted... sucks getting old...


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Quarterflash, Harden My Heart



Of all of the many great sax heavy songs I thought of this one first!

In fact I was just about to post the video when i saw you'd beaten me to it!

Good choice!


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



lol... 'll yeah... I simply hadn't gotten to it yet...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> 'nother fav TV theme tune of mine from back then... that lets the sax briefly have a turn...
> 
> 
> eta: eh fuck... I fucked up the link... 'n now I can't remember what I posted... sucks getting old...



'k... I remember now...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAhXez5Ib2k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAhXez5Ib2k[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

great backup sax 'n brass to a fuckin' awesome version of this tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMjoVqArwo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMjoVqArwo[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Whew, are there ever some scantily-clad hot pockets traipsin' around in bikinis in _this_ 'un.

Too bad the song _itself_ sucks. Just sayin'.

(You won't hear the sax until 2:57 in the clip, btw):

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA]Duran Duran, Rio[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

since Duran Duran has been brought up, I'm posting my fav DD tune, even though it has no prominent sax licks that I can recall...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWVbVT3igdw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWVbVT3igdw[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

if there was no sax in the background of this, there shoulda been...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dHUfy_YBps[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

jes' wondering... does anybody else here remember the 70's as being the greatest time of their lives...?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's another really easy one:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trXVCuDjjWo]Huey Lewis and the News, Do You Believe In Love?[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> jes' wondering... does anybody else here remember the 70's as being the greatest time of their lives...?



The music was definitely much better back then.

Fuck autotune, and today's untalented spoiled brats who are trying to pass off their rubbish as art, and the record producers who keep making it, and most importantly, the idiots who keep buying it.

Oh, by the way, Bill: Given how much you've said that you like this thread, it wouldn't hurt ya to spread around a few more "thank yous". Just sayin'.

Mostly a lotta brass in this one, but if you've a trained ear, you can hear the sax at various times:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hQldclTLwM]"Kojak" theme song[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > jes' wondering... does anybody else here remember the 70's as being the greatest time of their lives...?
> ...



what the fuck...?!  I haven't thanked you enough already...?

you want more...? you ain't satisfied...?  too fuckin' bad... 

I ain't no trained monkey... go find somebody else to kiss your pasty white ass...


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

STAN GETZ Desafinado 1976


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

Sade again!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvcNtoHwd6Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvcNtoHwd6Y[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Whew, are there ever some scantily-clad hot pockets traipsin' around in bikinis in _this_ 'un.
> 
> Too bad the song _itself_ sucks. Just sayin'.
> 
> ...



Lol.  I kind of like that song!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 11, 2014)

B


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretty prominent sax solo in this one:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9KUt5aNZo]Steve Winwood, Roll With It[/ame]

Whatever happened to actual musical talent???


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



And that's exactly why most people here think you're an asshole.

You will never get another "thank you" from me, _ever_. Count on that.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aobIboK_z34]The Gap Band, Early In the Morning[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



I just now came back in to apologize for that outburst...

I was way out of line, and you didn't deserve it.

I'm sorry I did that.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

More David Sanborn &#8212; this time, with the great James Taylor:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSQdRz-HlJw]James Taylor, How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJOU76JjxOc]Run DMC, You Be Illin'[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX71jonS3Pc]Swing Out Sister, Breakout[/ame]

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnivOKYyWLY]Swing Out Sister, Breakout (live 1989)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

Lotsa brass in here; some sax.

Listen well:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYC2Oqwcycg]Steve Winwood, Freedom Overspill[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> B



What's B?  Is that a song?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

From the soundtrack of the Lost Boys.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaaGlyu7EQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaaGlyu7EQ[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ[/ame]


----------



## Slag (Aug 11, 2014)

The English Beat - Mirror In The Bathroom


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8fsRLRtfM8]"Roseanne" theme song[/ame]

[MENTION]Pennywise[/MENTION]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2014)

*Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the ULTIMATE sexy sax song that was ever recorded:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuRS9iM9IZQ]Grover Washington TAKE FIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the ULTIMATE sexy sax song that was ever recorded:*
> 
> Grover Washington TAKE FIVE - YouTube





That. Is. AWESOME.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G01ClDIVhDY]Toto, Holyanna[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyk9PPBMTQ]INXS, Kick[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

This has always been one of my favorites by Sade.

_Very_ prominent, ringing sax in this:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ljpLQ1V6Y]Sade, Your Love Is King[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 14, 2014)

Some good sax in this little diddy from the 90s:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm8ClRnVxtE]Stereo MCs, Connected[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2PNlhvy8E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2PNlhvy8E[/ame]

Sly & the Family Stone- Dance to the Music


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5GMHzPeEyA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5GMHzPeEyA[/ame]

Van Morrison- Tupelo Honey(Sax solo by Pee Wee Ellis)


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 15, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a song with prominent saxophone/s in it.
> 
> One per post, please  so we can keep track.
> 
> ...



Sorry to break the 1 Song rule but I am going to just say A large Portion of Both Pink Floyd the Final Cut, and Rogers Waters Solo Album the Pro And Cons of Hitchhiking.


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 15, 2014)

anybody put this one up yet...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Pn4OF2ktc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Pn4OF2ktc[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 15, 2014)

'nother fuckin' awesome tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vUc17A0SNY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vUc17A0SNY[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 15, 2014)

oh yeah...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK33V7FGjd8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK33V7FGjd8[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2014)

Vanessa Paradis - Joe Le Taxi


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulay2FvUEd8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulay2FvUEd8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 15, 2014)

stuff I just now found...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twhZcZ3dZfE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twhZcZ3dZfE[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 15, 2014)

Grover didn't play the sax. He made love to it.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0oxkwvO4_4]Grover Washington Jr. - Winelight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2014)

One last version of Vanessa Paradis  "Joe Le taxi" ...very strong sax there...if I may? 

Here she is .....Johnny Depp's ex girlfriend and mother of his children or whatever LOL


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKxMTFvo_0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKxMTFvo_0s[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 20, 2014)

Billy Joel..._Christie Lee_


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

Prominent sax solo from 2:27 to 2:39 in this one.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 27, 2014)

"_Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo. ..._"


----------



## konradv (Oct 28, 2014)

Rocky Horror Picture Show- Hot Patootie, Bless My Soul


----------

